# Intralipid help please



## MA66 (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to FF, although I have lurked for a while!  I now feel like I need support please.

We have had two unsuccessful cycles of IVF with CRGH on the NHS supported by FGA for immunes etc.  We've now moved to ARGC (I'm now too old to have the third cycle on the NHS) but my cytokines are even higher so we can't start IVF #3.  My TNFa was at 40.8 in July so ARGC prescribed Humira.  We are in the unlucky 10% as my TNFa is now 49.8!  So ARGC have prescribed Humira again with intralipids alongside.  I had intralipids with Dr Gorgy at FGA and they brought my TNFa down from 35.4 to 29.3.  Dr Gorgy had me on intralipids every four weeks and as we were trying to embryo batch with cysts in between, I had so many at £275 I've lost count.  ARGC are £300 but I have found Independent Nursing services on Upper Wimpole Street at £140 for intralipids.  ARGC have given me a prescription to have it elsewhere but have scared me saying that they do not recommend that I have it elsewhere as there have been cases of sepsis at other clinics but they won't say where!  It's good of them to warn me but now I don't know what to do. 

Has anyone had intralipids at Independent Nursing services please?  I can't seem to find out if they are properly licensed etc which I would have thought would have been easy to do.

I know it would be easier to just have the intralipids done at ARGC but I am getting really fed up of all of these extra things just being so expensive.

Thanks


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Plenty of people use Independent nursing services without any problems, I haven't heard one bad report about them, I am pretty sure they are fully licenced to provide these services. I would thank him for the advice and book your appointment with them, lord knows if you can save £150 odd quid in this game you should do it! I use a place in Essex for my intralipids, its £150 all in, last time I went they missed the veins both times and the fluid went into the area around my veins causing my hands and wrists to swell up alarmingly big, I didn't get sepsis and I will go back next week to have another round. Accidents can happen sometimes, even medical professionals can make slip ups but to say they have heard reports of sepsis from these places is quite frankly slanderous if they have no evidence to back it up!


----------



## MA66 (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you so much Artypants for your response, I really appreciate it.  She did say that I could look it up in the appropriate report by the GMC to find the clinic involved but I can't find any mention of it and I'd never heard of Independent nursing service before.  Thanks again


----------

